# Cheap Humidors



## TTHunter (Aug 14, 2010)

This isn't realy a hunidor review so much as it is a heads up on a supplier. Thats why I put it here. Mod.s please move it if appropriate.

Just wanted to share my experioence with Cheaphumidors.com. I bought a scratch-n-dent from them and when it got here it was broken beyond repair. The lid had come off and all the hinge screws were stripped. I called them up and they emailed me a shipping label to have it sent back to them on their nickel. I called a couple of days later to check status and since they could see that the package was in transit they went ahead and shipped me out a brand new one. Even shipped it via 3-day service. So I got a new one for the Scratch-n-dent price. They did me right so i wanted to share it. They showed some class. I will use them again.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

One of their reps posts here often. I haven't ordered anything from them yet, but wouldn't hesitate based on what I've heard from others. 

btw...Puff members get a 10% discount with a code you can get from the rep. (I think that's right. If not, someone correct me)


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

This is were my next box will come from


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

They are a great company. Good guys.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I've seen story after story like this about them. If I were in the market for one, I'd be getting it there.

I did see one super negative comment about the site though. But, as it turns out, it came from the rep of a competitor trying to get his own business some customers. As I recall, it backfired.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for passing on such valuable information. I thing I will go check them out now!!!:clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess they are as good as any if that's what your in the market for.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

d_day said:


> I've seen story after story like this about them. If I were in the market for one, I'd be getting it there.
> 
> I did see one super negative comment about the site though. But, as it turns out, it came from the rep of a competitor trying to get his own business some customers. As I recall, it backfired.


The one a few months ago? The guy from Canada?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dread said:


> The one a few months ago? The guy from Canada?


Yeah Bronx was his name i don't know if he was for real as he dissipated.:fear:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn, I thought that guy seemed like a scumbag


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to hear someone take the time to say something positive. Most of the time people really only want to take the time out of their day to defame a company, never sharing any positive experiences. Thanks!


----------



## TTHunter (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I guess I could of sent them a thank you note but thought this would be a better way of saying thanks.

Now if you want to talk about a negative experience - One word - American Home Shield Warranty.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah Bronx was his name i don't know if he was for real as he dissipated.:fear:


I know a guy from another non-cigar-related board with the name Bronx who is also from Canada. I wonder if it's the same guy. He's kind of an asshat there, too.


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Found CH to be honest vendor, courteous and timely. Had minor seal issues, but a little time, some solid brass brads, Titebond III and some clamps has worked miracles. Actual "whump" when opening my very inexpensive humidor - and a very slow close, pushing the trapped air over the tightened seal. Good folks, good product.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I like Sam, I don't care for his boss to much! but as a hole Sam saves them from a lot of bad threads being here a BOTL like us.

More companies should have a Sam to filter the bad news, Like the JR thread sure they are big but they will lose hundreds of customers.

My old boss who built a fortune in retail said keep a customer happy and they come back, make a customer angry and they tell all their freinds, cigar people stick togetr even tighter.

CH is lucky to have Sam!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm glad you had a great experience! We do our absolute best to ensure that everyone has a great experience like yours. It's this reputation and referrals from you guys that keeps us going!



jeepthing said:


> This is were my next box will come from


Glad we earned your business, feel free to let me know if you have any questions or if you'd like a coupon!



Nickerson said:


> They are a great company. Good guys.


Thanks buddy!



ShaunB said:


> Good to hear someone take the time to say something positive. Most of the time people really only want to take the time out of their day to defame a company, never sharing any positive experiences. Thanks!


Seriously. We serve thousands of satisfied customers a day, but it's rare that people compliment us, even when we really go out of our way to help them. Not that we expect them too, we think that excellent service should come standard with every order. But it's really nice when we get them, I post them in the break room and it really helps improve morale.



ChappyJack said:


> Found CH to be honest vendor, courteous and timely. Had minor seal issues, but a little time, some solid brass brads, Titebond III and some clamps has worked miracles. Actual "whump" when opening my very inexpensive humidor - and a very slow close, pushing the trapped air over the tightened seal. Good folks, good product.


Thanks!



smelvis said:


> I like Sam, I don't care for his boss to much! but as a hole Sam saves them from a lot of bad threads being here a BOTL like us.
> 
> More companies should have a Sam to filter the bad news, Like the JR thread sure they are big but they will lose hundreds of customers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words buddy. Sorry you've had bad experiences with the boss in the past, but I'm glad that I can serve here as an adviser and intermediary between the guys in this forum and anything humidor related.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words about our company, products, and service. We're BOTLs and smokers, and as Dave said it's a tight community of friends that smoke cigars, so we're always happy to hear that we're helping our fellow cigar enthusiasts as best we possibly can.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

marked said:


> One of their reps posts here often. I haven't ordered anything from them yet, but wouldn't hesitate based on what I've heard from others.
> 
> btw...Puff members get a 10% discount with a code you can get from the rep. (I think that's right. If not, someone correct me)


You are correct! Y'all can always PM me for a 10% coupon off almost anything on our website.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I bought my first humidor at cheap humidors about 2 years ago. They had some promotion with a cutter, humi gel and some other stuff. I actually purchased 2 humidors from them 1 for me and 1 for a friend. They forgot all the extra stuff. I emailed them and within a day they said it will ship out tomorrow. What more can a customer really asked for. Needless to say just last week I wanted a bigger humi to replace all my overflow containers. I went straight to cheaphumidors and purchased the ravello imperfects. The prices and customer service is top notch. I wouldn't want to give my money to anyone else.


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

I too just made a purchase with CH, but my story is boring to tell. They gave a great price for a humi with the features and capacity I was looking for. Sam hooked me up with the 10% off for puffers deal (thanks again Sam!), I placed my order and got it a few days later. No muss, no fuss.

Definitely seemed like a decent company to work with to me!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I've been using Facebook too long, I read Ryan's last post and was trying to figure out how to "like" it lol. Might have something to do with it being 1AM too but whatever lol.

Thanks Ryan, glad you had a seamless experience. That's how we want everyone's to be - remarkably unremarkable!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

So Bronx was full of it??? I didn't even hear about that...

He was being a bit of a tool about the situation. :drama:


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

I ordered one of the scratch and dents as well. It just arrived today, and let me tell you, I had to work to find the scratch. My package arrived very quickly.

Will DEFINITELY be using CH again.:thumb:


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

I have to wonder if we'll be getting the same high reviews of CH now that Sam's left the forum. (I also wonder where he went. Anyone know if he left CH?) I haven't kept count, but I know that there have been several situations where a puffer was unhappy with CH until he stepped in and turned things around. It will be interesting to see what happens next time there's an unhappy CH customer here at Puff.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

I see alot of threads about these scrach & Dents arriving damaged beyond repair and guys getting a replacement sent. Cheap Humidors must insure the crap out of these things. I would be changing shippers if this kept happening. But as long as they keep paying damage claims. I quess I would stay with them.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> I have to wonder if we'll be getting the same high reviews of CH now that Sam's left the forum. (I also wonder where he went. Anyone know if he left CH?) I haven't kept count, but I know that there have been several situations where a puffer was unhappy with CH until he stepped in and turned things around. It will be interesting to see what happens next time there's an unhappy CH customer here at Puff.


This thread explains what's up. Short version is a temporary ban for 30 days. He says he's coming back and will abide by the rules.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/275650-bannings-can-we-ask-why.html


----------



## kwiebe (Sep 10, 2010)

I too want to mention that I have recently bought from CH and found their service to be excellent. They obviously "get it"...


----------



## Lens919 (Sep 13, 2013)

kwiebe said:


> I too want to mention that I have recently bought from CH and found their service to be excellent. They obviously "get it"...


Sorry to be the negative guy here.....but I see this thread is a few years old. Maybe they were a great copmpany back in the day, but not anymore. I just had an incredibly negative experience with Cheap Humidors and will never do business with them again. They obviously don't "Get it" any longer


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Lens919 said:


> Sorry to be the negative guy here.....but I see this thread is a few years old. Maybe they were a great copmpany back in the day, but not anymore. I just had an incredibly negative experience with Cheap Humidors and will never do business with them again. They obviously don't "Get it" any longer


Good Afternoon Len,

I apologize you had a bad experience with us. I can't seem to send you a PM. Please email me through our website with the issue and mark it attention Kayla.


----------



## Lens919 (Sep 13, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Good Afternoon Len,
> 
> I apologize you had a bad experience with us. I can't seem to send you a PM. Please email me through our website with the issue and mark it attention Kayla.


Well I'll be damned.....leave it to the power of the web. Kayla from CH contacted me and was more than generous in fixing the problem that someone else wouldn't. My faith has been restored......and thanks again Kayla


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Lens919 said:


> Well I'll be damned.....leave it to the power of the web. Kayla from CH contacted me and was more than generous in fixing the problem that someone else wouldn't. My faith has been restored......and thanks again Kayla


My pleasure


----------



## Nnaina (Sep 3, 2018)

Cheap humidors work 100% fine, however typically they require more maintenance and can have build issues over time. We have two cheap machine made humidors and they require refilling every single week, the hinges squeak, etc. The seals are bad, the wood is very thin and overall it's just a cheap product. However, many people don't care or have an issue with maintaining a humidor each week.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Considering this is a very old thread the message is still current.....you get what you pay for when it comes to humidors and the term....."cheap humidors" ....just doesn't give me the warm fuzzies as it sends the message a contradiction in terms....like a cheap Porsche...a cheap set of tires....cheap suit...etc.

Take the time to research what a good humidor really is...cost...how it's made....it should never be defined as CHEAP. JMO


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nnaina said:


> Cheap humidors work 100% fine, however typically they require more maintenance and can have build issues over time. We have two cheap machine made humidors and they require refilling every single week, the hinges squeak, etc. The seals are bad, the wood is very thin and overall it's just a cheap product. However, many people don't care or have an issue with maintaining a humidor each week.


I think you may have a different definition of "work 100% fine" than I do.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

